# [Guia] Como liberar espacio en el disco duro

## Stolz

Como es un asunto que se repite con bastante frecuencia en el foro, he hecho esta recopilación de trucos para liberar espacio en nuestro disco duro.

Directorio /usr/portage/distfiles/

Cada vez que instalamos un porgrama con emerge, los archivos de fuentes para la instalación se guardan en este directorio. Al cabo de unos meses usando Gentoo el tamaño de este directorio es considerable. Tenemos varias alternativas para conseguir mas espacio en disco:

 Borrar completamente su contenido. Es seguro hacerlo, pero como pega, tendremos que descargarnos otra vez los ficheros fuentes si tenemos que recompilar algo, por lo que no es muy recomendable esta opción si tenemos conexión de 56k.

 Usar este script, que permite borrar versiones antiguas de archivos de instalación y conservar las mas recientes.

 Usar este script, que borra los ficheros que no no se encuentren en nuestro archivo world.

Directorios /var/tmp/portage/ y /var/tmp/portage-pkg/

En estos directorios se guardan archivos temporales resultado de la compilación. Podemos borrar su contenido sin problemas.

Directorio /usr/portage/packages

En este directorio se guardan los paquetes precompilados (hechos por ejemplo con el comando quickpkg). Si no los necesitas puedes ahorrar bastante espacio borrando su contenido.

Locales

Pueden liberarse unos cuantos megas si eliminamos las locales de idiomas que no necesitamos. Para ello,podemos instalar el programa localepurge

```
# emerge localepurge
```

Despues editar /etc/locale.nopurge. Comentar la linea que pone NEEDSCONFIGFIRST,

es decir, debe de quedar así:

#NEEDSCONFIGFIRST

Luego añadir al final las locales que que queremos que NO se borren, por ejemplo 

en

es

es_ES

es_ES@euro

es_ES.UTF-8

Para hacer la limpieza ejecutar

```
# localepurge
```

(seria una buena opción añadir una tarea al cron para que haga la limpieza periódicamente)

Eliminar kernels que ya no usemos

Cada kernel compilado ocupa cientos de megas. Podemos ver una lista de todas las versiones de kernels (y otros porgramas) instalados con el comando

```
# emerge prune -p
```

Con todos los kernels que ya no necesitemos haremos los siguiente:

 Desinstalarlo con emerge -C nombre-del-kernel

 Borrar el directorio /usr/src/nombre-del-kernel

Borrar el directorio /lib/modules/nombre-del-kernel

Directorio /tmp/

Es este directorio se guardan todos los ficheros temporales del sistema. Puedes borrar su contenido, pero hazlo sabiendo lo que borras.

Si sabéis mas trucos para liberar espacio comentarlos y los iré añadiendo.

Un saludo.Last edited by Stolz on Fri Sep 02, 2005 5:50 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## artic

jejeje los 2 post eran coña,jajajaja,aunque el ultimo taria bien si el dir estuviera dedicado a una parti completa  :Razz:  o lo unico q vayas a mi pc,icono c:,click en propiedades,te muestra el espacio,le das a desfragmentar,y a limpiar temporales y eso.Jejeje taria bien........... esto ultimo tampoco lo hagais ...........

Salu2

----------

## lagrima

elimino mis gigas de porno para obtener mas espacios   :Laughing: 

----------

## artic

Mejor metelas en un share de cualquier p2p ,para q disfrute el resto,jejejeje,hay cosas q nunca se deben borrar..........

----------

## vgl

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si sabéis mas trucos para liberar espacio comentarlos y los iré añadiendo.
> 
> 

 

Para los que usen ccache, vaciarla cuando proceda:

ccache -C

----------

## RAPUL

Se ha hablado mucho ya de este tema. Vease:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=100454

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=236676

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=232953

http://www.gentoo-es.org/node/view/46

De hecho hasta el momento no se si este hilo aporta algo nuevo a lo dicho, por no hablar de los posts burlones que hay en ese hilo.

Si el objetivo pretendia ser una guia que unifique los distintos posts al respecto y que se quede como sticky haciendo bromas no creo que se consiga...

----------

## Stolz

 *RAPUL wrote:*   

> Se ha hablado mucho ya de este tema. Vease:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=100454
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=236676
> ...

 

Cierto, se ha hablado mucho, por eso decidi hacerlo a modo de recopilacion, con un titulo que refleje el contenido. Habian aparecido 5 post iguales en menos de 2 semanas. Las respuestas ya no son cosa mia.

Saludozzzzz

----------

## RAPUL

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Cierto, se ha hablado mucho, por eso decidi hacerlo a modo de recopilacion, con un titulo que refleje el contenido. Habian aparecido 5 post iguales en menos de 2 semanas. Las respuestas ya no son cosa mia.
> 
> Saludozzzzz

 

De hecho el objetivo de mi post no era criticar tu labor de recopilacion de hecho es interesante de vez en cuando recopilar informacion de varios posts y hacer guias serias de ciertos temas.

Lo que me ha molestado es que un hilo iniciado claramente con titulo de guia se ha llenado de coñas lo que hace que pierda su utilidad.

Mas vale la pena abandonar este hilo y si tienes tiempo y ganas recopiles la informacion de los hilos que he comentado entre otros y hagas un nuevo hilo en el que la gente sea consecuente y no bromee.

----------

## artic

Disculpar las bromas,es q aveces uno tiene el dia asi y le gusta bromear,pero al ser un post didactico no las deberia haber puesto estas movidas aqui,pues molestan a los q siguen los comentarios en busca de resolver los problemas.

Stolz tu nuevo avatar me recuerda al video de rammstein de amerika.No era mi intencion estropear el trabajo de nadie.

Förlattttttttttttttttttttttttttttt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry

----------

## RAPUL

 *artic wrote:*   

> Disculpar las bromas,es q aveces uno tiene el dia asi y le gusta bromear,pero al ser un post didactico no las deberia haber puesto estas movidas aqui,pues molestan a los q siguen los comentarios en busca de resolver los problemas.
> 
> Stolz tu nuevo avatar me recuerda al video de rammstein de amerika.No era mi intencion estropear el trabajo de nadie.
> 
> Förlattttttttttttttttttttttttttttt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...

 

Artic, espero no haber herido sensibilidades pero es bueno separar los hilos serios de aquellos claramente off-topic o de broma.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Recuerdo hace algún tiempo alguien publico un script que permitia hacer una limpieza depclean y prune del sistema.

Lo he buscado pero no recuerdo como lo titulaban ¿Alguien puede darme una mano?

Agradecido a to2

EDITADO:

Ya lo encontree en Aquí

y el script esta Aquí

----------

## alexlm78

Para algunos temas nunca esta demas volver a tocarlos.

----------

